# My new BIG Datnoid



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here he/she is, in all her 12-14" glory. Please ignore the glass, I'll clean it up later =).




























What do you guys think?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think that guy is a monster 
congrats on the new pic up


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awsome fish, is it a Perch?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

12-14"..WOW


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

holy sh*t that is a big dat. . congrats on the new fish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a very nice NTT hoser.
dixon


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

nice dat,








what size tank?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is one massive dat. Man is he going to eat a ton.


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Thats a northern thin stripe tiger, very nice!


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

janus said:


> Awsome fish, is it a Perch?
> [snapback]847130[/snapback]​


its a datnoid it says it right in the title


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice thin bar...what are you feeding it. I bet it eats a ton because my little 3" indo eats beefheart like a pig.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice looks huge


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

wows hes nice.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how old would that guy be? Was he wild caught that size?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

ty. said:


> its a datnoid it says it right in the title
> [snapback]847426[/snapback]​


Never heard of a Datnoid.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

janus said:


> Awsome fish, is it a Perch?
> [snapback]847130[/snapback]​


perches do look a lot like dats.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that thing is monsterous!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice dat


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet dat


----------

